# Speech delay and nursery



## R_x

Hi, I'm wanting to put my little one in nursery to try help bring on speech, will I find it harder to get my little one a place because of the speech delay? We are from uk xx


----------



## R_x

Anyone??


----------



## BabyJ'sMummy

Has your son been referred to anyone..Speech Therapist, Specialist Health Visitor etc? My son is 2 and has a speech delay, he is starting a free nursery place in September, so a year early. I should also mention that he was/is getting assessed for Autism so has been given a priority place (5 mornings). The way it worked for us (we're in Scotland) was that our Specialist Health Visitor put forward a supported application along with ourselves for a nursery place, our Speech Therapist and normal Health Visitor also added their name to the application. Although DS is still getting assessed for Autism we're 99% sure now that it has been his glue ear affecting him, the Educational Psychologist observed him at the nursery he is in just now but felt it wasn't the correct setting (too much noise) etc and he isn't making progress interacting with other children so she's happy that he's moving nursery.

If you have a Health Visitor speak to them primarily, what age is your son? Sorry, I'm guessing that he's under the age of 3, apologies if I'm wrong xx


----------



## R_x

He is 2 and a half, we went to look around one months ago and they are saying he cant start yet because he needs extra help, yet other kids are getting places. I don't think he needs extra help especially to start with just want him around other kids more. He is now saying a handful of words x


----------



## lindblum

I mentioned this to the nursery after they accepted my then 3 yr old in nursery and it was not an issue. I didn't mention the speech delay before because I thought they might refuse her.


----------



## BabyJ'sMummy

R_x said:


> He is 2 and a half, we went to look around one months ago and they are saying he cant start yet because he needs extra help, yet other kids are getting places. I don't think he needs extra help especially to start with just want him around other kids more. He is now saying a handful of words x

Is this a nursery that you're paying for then? If you don't think he needs extra help then they shouldn't have any issues with taking your son. What made them think he needs extra help? xx


----------



## R_x

I have no idea why they are thinking this, hes no trouble at all xx


----------



## Tegans Mama

Tegan has a speech delay (along with a few more serious/physical issues) and we had no problems finding her a place


----------



## BabyJ'sMummy

Is there another nursery in your area, this doesn't sound like the best one if they aren't willing to accommodate him. x


----------



## Shezza84uk

I have never had any difficulty in getting my daughter into nursery or preschool, I did however encounter issues with how she was cared for at one particular nursery where they forced her to talk and distressed her. I would aim for a sure start/children center if you have one near by because they have a great SEN team and its also funded by the council so you find your child has more structure or a nursery with a SEN team which I was told they should all have this provision. 

My daughter was diagnosed with Speech and Language impairment at 2.5yr the protocol is get you son into preschool, monitor him for a few months to see if being in nursery helps with his speech if not see your GP/Health Visitor who will then refer you to a speech therapist. They will decide if its a delay or a disorder and help you from there if the nursery refuses to take him they can be reported because it is then seen as prejudice xx


----------



## Aunty E

Imogen's nursery are completely fine with it. They have a unit for hearing impaired children and an onsite speech therapist, so we were really lucky to live opposite them. She starts in a month and we're hoping it will help her use language more.


----------



## Firef1y72

I find it rather strange they won't take her, and if you're in the UK it's very possibly illegal (Discrimation). One of my older children went into a "normal" pre-school with severe learning difficulties, virtualy non-verbal, ASD, CP and epilepsy and this was about 15 years ago. He had his own support worker the whole time he was there funded by the education department.

My youngest is 2.5yo, with GDD, ADHD, possible ASD, virttualy non-verbal, will be starting pre-school in September having been given 2yo funding. Although he doesn't have a support worker in place, any extra help he needs will be funded by the LEA.


----------



## Peanut78

Sorry, havent't read all the replies in this thread yet... But just wanted to add, we live outside the UK, but my OH is a Brit. Was recently talking to MIL who also works for Citizens Advice in the UK (our eldest has a severe speech delay), and there are definite regulations on these things (will find the link and send you). In fact the UK is ahead of much of Europe on this, so you should be able to find a nursery that suits his needs, or they should be able to facilitate his needs in any nursery (at that age I don't think they make any "difference" between children -loads of kids have speech delays, for all kinds of reasons)... 

:hugs:


----------



## R_x

Thanks everyone for reply. We are looking into another nursery for him.
Peanut78 that link would be great please

:flower:


----------



## R_x

Update - we hav found a nursery that are happy to have him there.
I'm still upset and angry about how we were treated at the other nursery.
:flower:


----------



## BabyJ'sMummy

Glad you found another nursery  x


----------

